
Why Learning Angular 2 Was Excruciating - jspekken
https://hackernoon.com/why-learning-angular-2-was-excruciating-d50dc28acc8a#.f6iw31vjg
======
GFischer
This had a pretty extensive discussion a week ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12534296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12534296)

